# Q's for first DJ build for old MTB'r!



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am 40 and currently ride a SC Hightower and a 29+ Hardtail (favorite). I love all styles of riding, but mostly do enduro type stuff with tons of climbing. I have a 24" BMX cruiser that I commute to work with sometimes (4mi), and have done upwards of 20mi on while cruising around San Diego. My daughter is 8 and is starting to get into BMX racing, and I want to get something that I can ride the pump track with her, possibly ride the race track and or some old fart/cruiser races if they even allow DJ's, cruise around the neighborhood or just practice with in front of the house with both my kids, and ride to work in place of the 24" I have. I am hoping to learn more slow speed bike control, manuals, longer wheelies, etc. and just develop more skills for my mountain biking. I am not really planning to do any hardcore street riding nor sailing through 20 foot gaps, but I do want to get better at jumping. 


Having said that, I have decided on a Santa Cruz Jackal. Problem is, I am 5'9' exactly and the medium ends at 5'9" and the large begins at 5'9". I even contacted SC for their opinion and it was very vague as I would expect, no big deal. The large is exactly 1 inch longer in head tube and wheelbase and that's it, all other numbers are identical. A large with a 40mm stem puts me at the same reach as my other two mtb's and a 70mm stem would put me at the same reach on the medium. 


I am completely torn between the two, hoping that either will be fine, but leaning towards the large so I can use the shorter stem. Looking for some opinions and feedback. I realize the medium will be a bit more nimble and the Large more stable at speed, but I am looking for other reasons to choose one over the other as I have never ridden one nor can I try one due to they don't sell complete bikes.


My second question is, has anyone heard of or tried running Carbon rims? I can get some built for not a whole lot more than the aluminum options I am finding out there, and they are a lot lighter. I don't think they will handle a lot of long drops to concrete/asphalt, but hoping they would hold up for dirt track jumping.


Thanks in advance, and I am looking forward to this build albeit gonna take my time.....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I say do the Medium.

I don't think a DJ needs to necessarily be the same reach as your trail bike--in fact I think it would make sense to have a shorter reach.

I'm 6'1" with long legs, and the "Large" Black Market MOB (22.5" actual top tube) is good for me. You can see here a "reach" comparison where I lined up the bottom brackets. (The bottom bike is the Mob).

Pretty significant "reach" difference between two "Large" frames:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

for your first dedicated jump bike, you are better off starting with the shorter frame.


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, I took everyone's advice and ordered the medium. Can't wait to get it, now I need to decide on a fork and wheel set....


----------



## JbernardDanville (Dec 25, 2014)

I’m a fellow old dude (37) that rides mountain bikes (+ moto); I have a Hightower LT and am pretty decent on it however I want a DJ bike to ride with my boys (ages 6 & 7) at the BMX/pump track. While I can hit a decent gap on a trail I’m hella intimidated of hitting some of the steep session jumps at the track...these kids are launching +5’ up in short distances (almost straight vertical when you look at the face of the jump). Anyway, my goal is to learn...it’s gotta help all aspects of riding if you were to get this down. I too am a SC guy and am the same height. Could you post an update on your build...specs and rough costs?

Last thing I need to do is spend more money but damn, those Jackals are sweeeeet!


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just now reading this sorry for the delay. I did finish my Jackal and I love it. It's a blast, not cheap by any means especially since I went with Carbon rims. Funny enough, I have yet to ride it on the dirt. I can't wait to take it to the pump track, but I ride it all over town as my roadie......I'll be happy to provide more details....


----------



## NORCAL1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

I’m 5’9 as well and went with a 2017 specialized p3. I ride a medium trail bike and the standard frame fits me fine.

With the DJ bike, there is much less margin for error.


----------

